# سلسلة أفلام تعليمية عن غاز البترول المُسال lpg



## NOC_engineer (20 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه سلسلة أفلام تعليمية عن غاز البترول المُسال LPG على اليوتيوب:
what is LPG - Part.1 - Sweetening Process
what is LPG - Part.2 - Dehydration


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً..


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 ديسمبر 2015)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً..


جوزيت الخير كله ..


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 يناير 2016)

*الجزء الثالث من السلسلة*

الجزء الثالث من السلسلة:
What is LPG - Part.3 Refrigeration
يمكنكم مشاهدته من هنا


----------

